# Portafilter for Gaggia Baby



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Gaggia Baby which is superb, but the portafilter handle (plastic bit) has snapped.

I can obtain appropriate spares, or a replacement from somewhere like this -- the handle looks the same as what I currently have

http://www.espressoparts.co.uk/gaggia.asp?img=119

However I came across Happy Donkey for the first time & found a portafilter at http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd5003-gaggia-classic-domestic-portafilter.html

which is described as a Gaggia classic portafilter, However I'm not clear

- if this is gaggia part of not

- what the meaning of "most talked about uprated portafilter" really means

Is it in fact the same portafilter as already on the baby (I have had mine ~3 years)

And disappointingly 2 emails to Happy Donkey have not been replied to, despite the first being sent around 2 weeks ago.

Is happy donkey still trading?

What's their CS like

Can anyone comment on the difference in portafilters?

I also found "espressoparts.co.uk" who have the part dialgrams, but I'm unsure which portafilter(s) is/are appropriate for the Baby.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the handle on the happy donky link is the "old style one" were you to buy from gaggia direct you would get the ne shape, the oval end cap, do you have the "oval" or "half moon" end cap ? regards mark


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Gaggia portafilters are pretty universal amongst Gaggia machines.

I often use the one that came with my Gaggia Classic with other models when training.

The old style are better built in my opinion (thicker and retain heat better)

Happy Donkey customer service is generally excellent.

I'd be inclined to call them to check stock and to see why the email has not been responded to.


----------



## planetf1 (Feb 7, 2010)

The existing portafilter handle as a near-semi-circle at the end, so it sounds like the "new" version.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I found emails to Happy Donkey could disappear into a black hole. Give them a call and they are very friendly.


----------

